# Calculo de red snubber para TRIAC´s



## gabrielz1 (Ago 8, 2006)

Hola amigos del foro me gustaria que me ayuden, en donde puedo encontrar o quien me puede ayudar a calcular la red RC snubber para cualquier carga tanto inductiva, capacitiva o recistiva, de diferentes Wateajes o en donde puedo encontrar dicha información o si me pudieran dar algunos ejemplos de diseño gracias.


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 8, 2006)

AN-3008 RC Snubber Networks for Thyristor Power Control and ...


----------



## marconikov (Oct 28, 2014)

Buenas pasaba para dejar esta pagina, donde pueden encontrar el calculo para la red snubber de un tiristor

http://jhonnynaranj.blogspot.com/2014/07/diseno-y-simulacion-de-redes-de.html

tambien hay muy buen material en el libro de electronica de potencia RASHID, de la pag 102 - 105
aca dejo el link del libro en pdf en español

http://riverraid17.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/electronica-de-potencia-rashid-espanol.pdf


----------



## ilcapo (Ago 3, 2015)

hola, que tipo de capacitores se usan en estas redes ? vi algunas placas que tienen unos rojos cuadrados y chatitos y otros cuadrados mas gorditos y verdes 

y la resistencia de que tipo es ? parecen ser de carbon 

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2015)

ilcapo dijo:


> hola, que tipo de capacitores se usan en estas redes ? vi algunas placas que tienen unos rojos cuadrados y chatitos y otros cuadrados mas gorditos y verdes
> 
> y la resistencia de que tipo es ? parecen ser de carbon
> 
> gracias



Capacitores: Poliester alta tensión 

Resistencias: Carbón o metal film 2W


----------



## ilcapo (Ago 3, 2015)

gracias por la respuesta!
Se me presento una duda y  me puse a ver las ecuaciones para calcular los componentes RC pero en todos los casos se asume conocido el valor de la inductancia de la carga(mmm que tramposo eso) claro para un diseño no hay problema!, pero en el caso de tener que reparar algun equipo donde exploto el capacitor y la resistencia quedo quemada y abierta (por decir algun caso donde es imposible reconocer los componentes ni medirlos con algun instrumento ) entonces ......si la carga no sufrio ningun daño, está OK, pero no tenemos idea de la inductancia que tiene,,,,, entonces,,,,,como la medimos ? hay algun aparato que mida la inductancia ? y asi determinar los componentes?  ,,,estemmm a lo mejor de forma indirecta se puede calcular ? tal vez con la potencia del equipo ? porque es un dato que si da el fabricante normalmente


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2015)

Casi universal: *100 nF(600V) + 100 Ω(2W)*


----------



## ilcapo (Ago 3, 2015)

Fogonazo no vale, bueno si vale pero con una respuesta tan corta me haces sentir mal  jaja


----------



## Scooter (Ago 3, 2015)

En mi caso fue prueba y error. 
Al no conocer cual era la inductancia de la bobina, cualquier cálculo...


----------



## yorsk2004 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hola, aunque Fogonazo es contundente:



Fogonazo dijo:


> Casi universal: *100 nF(600V) + 100 Ω(2W)*



Al igual que ilcapo yo quiero saber cuales son las estrategias para el diseño de una red snubber. Que debo conocer del motor, ¿factor de potencia?, ¿Inductancia?

He leído las notas de aplicación de los fabricantes pero no es claro el método.

Gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 3, 2016)

Pues serán la corriente y el factor de potencia.
En mi caso como no sabía el factor de potencia, prueba y error.


----------



## ruben90 (Feb 3, 2016)

Igual eh buscado y la unica manera practica es con un osciloacopio y utilizar las formulas correspondientes. Otra manera es suponiendo la dv/dt y mediante la grafica calcularla (no muy práctico).
Eh observado que los valores mas comunes son los de 39ohms/0.01uF y 100ohms/0.1uF, pero depende mucho del factor de potencia de la carga, en este caso inductiva.
La resistencia Rs solo funciona para limitar la corriente de descarga del capacitor, si se calculara bien la red snubber no sería necesaria (teóricamente hablando).
Las marcas NxP, farnell y "farcheld" tienen buena documentación sobre el tema.
Para cargas capacitivas se utiliza un inductor para limitar la corriente.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 3, 2016)

Yo probé todos los condensadores que tenía hasta que uno funcionó y paré ahí. Con cada carga diferente se necesita una red snubber diferente.


----------



## yorsk2004 (Feb 3, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> Yo probé todos los condensadores que tenía hasta que uno funcionó y paré ahí. Con cada carga diferente se necesita una red snubber diferente.



Por el método de prueba y error ¿Como se, cuando la red snubber NO esta bien diseñada?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 3, 2016)

yorsk2004 dijo:


> Por el método de prueba y error ¿Como se, cuando la red snubber NO esta bien diseñada?



El TRIAC No apaga o hace falsos disparos (La regulación no es estable)


----------



## Scooter (Feb 3, 2016)

Sencillo:
Cuando no va es que no está bien.
Cuando si que va es que si que está bien
En mi caso como no conocía la naturaleza de la carga no podía calcular nada, eran bobinas de contactores. Con la red snubber adecuada el contactor entra y sale. Sin ella sólo entra y no sale.


----------



## ilcapo (Feb 10, 2016)

me habia olvidado de este tema,,, me habian dicho que hay graficas ( y formulas ) para calcular la red pero yo busque un tiempo mas y no las encontre, finalmente puse la "red de fogonaso"  y funciono bien asi que dejé de buscar esas graficas, pero que existen es seguro 
saludos!


----------



## opamp (Feb 10, 2016)

Hola ilcapo, te puedes fijar en la " nota de aplicación de la RCA AN4745 "  , te aparece en san Google : tiristores y triacs de Henri Lilen , entras y encuentras las redes de J.E. Wojslawowicz, son un clásico.


----------



## ilcapo (Feb 11, 2016)

opamp la podrias subir aca ? 
cuando pongo eso en google se me abre la nota AN6286  que no tiene ninguna grafica ni ecuaciones de calculo


----------



## yendi (Ene 31, 2017)

Ilcapo!

En el tema del snubber, a que te refieres con "la red de fogonaso", me imagino a algunos datos que pasó nuestro compañero fogonazo, he estado leyendo las respuestas al tema pero sigo en ignorancia en que valores te basaste (que proporcionó fogonazo) para hacer tu red snubber. 

Alguien me podría ayudar!!!

Mil gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2017)

yendi dijo:


> Ilcapo!
> 
> En el tema del snubber, a que te refieres con "la red de fogonaso", me imagino a algunos datos que pasó nuestro compañero fogonazo, he estado leyendo las respuestas al tema pero sigo en ignorancia en que valores te basaste (que proporcionó fogonazo) para hacer tu red snubber. . . .



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/calculo-red-snubber-triac-s-124159/#post1041960

No existió cálculo previo, estos valores salen de experiencia empírica


----------



## pandacba (Ene 31, 2017)

se refería esto en este mismo hilo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/calculo-red-snubber-triac-s-124159/#post1041960


oh oh!!!! ya Fogonazo contesto, entoces esto derechito a la F29, mis disculpas


----------



## yendi (Ene 31, 2017)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta fogonazo, que amable.

Ojalá puedas ayudarme con un problema que se me está presentando al estar trabajando con un electro imán circular.

Necesito saber como elimino la auto inducción que se produce en toda bobina al retirar la alimentación (que eleva demasiado el voltaje) y por ende daña los semiconductores que estoy utilizando. 
Ya se le puso un diodo en antiparalelo, pero como requiero invertir el voltaje para que la bobina se inmante de nuevo, al hacerlo, el diodo ya no queda en antiparalelo y vuelve a presentarse el problema del voltaje sumamente elevado por la auto inducción. 

La otra opción que se me ocurre es la de usar el snubber pero ignoro que valores utilizar en los componentes, por eso buscaba la manera de hacer los cálculos.

Estoy alimentando la bobina con 220v pero el efecto fly back me arroja 2,200v. 

PD. El motivo por el que tengo que estar cambiando la polaridad de la corriente es por que se necesita inmantar el electro imán para que atraiga unos objetos y desinmantarlo para que los suelte.

Ojalá me puedas ayudar!!!

De antemano, muchas gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2017)

Y si en vez de cortar la alimentación , la disminuis de a poco , digamos en medio segundo ?

Protectores de sobretensión gaseosos ?

Varistores ?


----------

